# Me and my wife on ACHANNEL/CTV Halloween morning on live TV!



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, nervous like hell, didn't had time to pratise or get ready much, we went on Canada's Capital most popular morning show!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay for you! What fun!!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool, great job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool, good job to both of you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, they got our web site name wrong

How cool that you were interviewed by the Addams family I think your wife is a natural for being on camera. She was very poised.

Lots of good basic tips. I never would have thought about cutting up a store bought tombstone and using the parts as decorative accents on a foam stone.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great Job, always great to spread the fun of Halloween. That will make a great memory to share and have in the future.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

With your accent I hear Denis Lemieux from Slap Shot so next time your on TV say this:
You do that, you go to the box, you know. Two minutes, by yourself, you know and you feel shame, you know. And then you get free.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

*my accent, can't win (L)*

When I speak in french, I have english accent, speak english, french accent, spanish or porteguise, weird north american accent, I wonder when I speak japaneise, what accent I have?


----------



## penaltyboxpunk (Oct 7, 2012)

That's awesome!!!!!Great job!!!


----------

